
Ask HN: What are Your Thoughts on Live Online Group Classes? - rrtigga
I&#x27;ve been kicking around this idea for a live online group class website. I&#x27;d love to tell HN about it and rip me apart.<p>The website would be a marketplace of live online classes for creative millennials and young adults. You would use group video chat to connect students and teachers from around the world.<p>A big problem with learning online is that the experience is lonely, boring and frustrating since you&#x27;re learning alone without an instructor and classmates. The best way to learn is with others. Social experiences enhance learning and nothing can replace a great teacher or exploring ideas with fellow peers!<p>Here&#x27;s how the site would work:<p>1) Browse for a live group class based on needs, schedule and interests.
2) Enroll and pay one-time fee for class.
3) Attend the class and learn via a live video group chat.<p>Here&#x27;s a prototype to convey the idea: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;invis.io&#x2F;ENDE1LGXT<p>What are your thoughts and feedback on this? <i></i>Brutally Honest Feedback<i></i> is totally encouraged! :)
======
Cozumel
>You would use group video chat to connect students and teachers from around
the world.

That would struggle to work because of time differences.

